
Ask HN: Tool that allows my clients to update static site via Pull Requests - evolve2k
I previous came across a tool that allows my clients to make changes to their website in a way that then initiaes a pull request to the connected github repo so I can review changes and make sure they don&#x27;t break the site.<p>Anyone know what service this was? Or can suggest alternative solutions to this issue.<p>Im not wanting to setup a full CMS just wanting to allow clients to edit content within static pages. Eg they can navigate the file system and edit text on static pages as if it was rich text.
======
evolve2k
This is pretty much the sort of thing I was looking for:

Prose.io: The Missing Content Editor for Jekyll
[http://www.markwk.com/2013/04/prose.io-content-editor-for-
je...](http://www.markwk.com/2013/04/prose.io-content-editor-for-jekyll-
sites.html)

------
matiasb
Jekyll?

